# This year's Big Finish Audio releases



## robharvey (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello!


Just wanted to share some of the big finish audio book releases I've had the pleasure of working on this year -

Sound Design:

https://www.bigfinish.com/releases/v/the-dollhouse-1496

https://www.bigfinish.com/releases/v/corpse-day-1497

https://www.bigfinish.com/releases/v/torchwood_cascade_-cdrip-tor-1498

https://www.bigfinish.com/releases/v/the-office-of-never-was-1499

Sound Design and Composition:

https://www.bigfinish.com/releases/v/the-first-doctor-volume-02-1568

More to come!


----------



## robharvey (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi All,

Thought I'd update this thread with some music I've written for the recent "Second Doctor Companion Chronicles.

Full Trailer


Just the music


----------



## robgb (Jul 11, 2018)

Love Big Finish shows. Nice work!


----------



## robharvey (Jul 24, 2018)

Cheers @robgb glad you enjoy BF.

Here's The War Master trailer:

<iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>


----------

